# critique 6 year old Apha gelding please!



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi! This is my leased APHA gelding, Jack. We have been working on weight gain, and now focus on putting some muscle on him. We show english at local fun/ schooling shows. I always enter him in halter classes just for kicks, and am wondering if you guys can tell me what we still need to work on. Also id like a basic conformation critique so i know what i am working with. Thank you!!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Forgot to mention, he looks young but he is seven. So no more "filling out".


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow-- im jealous! Hes sooo good looking. Nothing really sticks out to me-- nothing bad anyway-- too much good for me to name.. lol.

How does he usually place?


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not going to critique his conformation but I think he looks very nice!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you! Hes usually places, which i am happy about bc hes not a 'halter horse'. I would love him even if he wasnt cute, because he just tries so darn hard to please his rider. Never any disagreeing out of this boy. Any tips on where to put more muscle? Does he need it?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

He is a walking muscle, lol.  

I like him how he is to be honest.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I said in the title that he was six but then said seven. I should clarify that his birthday is at the end of the month and i had just remembere!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

This was him in september before project weight gain...


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I think he looked good then-- why operation weight gain?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments!! His owner got a complex about him being ribby. I figured if she is going to start feeding him a ton i should start lunging and conditioning him so he doesnt get fat. Anyone else have a confo critique for me?


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm new to this, but I'll give it a go! I don't really have anything negative to say. I love the way his rump is shaped in those top photos. I'm a sucker for a good butt! Haha! And I think he filled out very nicely with nice muscle definition. His shoulders seem to have a good angle and his chest is well built from what I can see. I'm curious though... is he a sorrel or brown? The top photos look like he's brown, but that last one he has a redish hue. He's a gorgeous horse though!!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you! He is definately a sorrel. I always liked bay horses before I had him. Now I love the reds!!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a nice looking horse! I don't see where he needs any more weight.
You don't want to see ribs but it sure is no crime to be able to feel one without your fingers disappearing into the flesh. 
He looks really good to me!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I recognize your barn!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks, everyone! @taffy clayton, I love it there!


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

He looks a bit straight through the hock/post legged 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

toto said:


> I think he looked good then-- why operation weight gain?


 
my thoughts also . so many horses are thought to be normal but are actually overweight. I thought the "before" pic looked fine.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree on the slightly too straight hocks. Ideally I'd like a longer neck, cleaner throatlatch, and a little more angle on the shoulder. Could just be the picture angles, but he may toe out just a touch? That said, he's a very attractive horse who is fairly balanced with a gorgeous hip and a kind eye to bring the whole package together. Looks to be in good flesh with just the right amount of muscle tone. I would expect him to place in mid level Halter shows, and probably clean up at lower level open shows.

Lucky you to have the opportunity to work with such an adorable and willing horse! He's one I'd definitely want to take a look at.


----------



## brookeabee123 (Feb 17, 2013)

MelissaAnn said:


> thank you! He is definately a sorrel. I always liked bay horses before I had him. Now I love the reds!!


I felt the same way before I bought my Cajun. In fact I wanted anything but a sorrel because they seem so common, but now I adore them! Lol my guy shines like a copper penny when he's all cleaned up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with the other posters, but I would also like to see more of a built topline on him too.

Pretty boy.


----------

